# Sat in a Maybach



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

My uncle brought his Maybach to a family event last week. I had seen the Maybachs at the LA Auto Show, but you could only get so close. My uncle's isn't two-tone like the ones at the show and every other place I've seen them, and it actually looks much nicer that way IMHO. The color is a soft blue with beige interior - very classy.

Naturally the finish and the details are spectacular, and the leather is amazingly soft. The suede headliner and door trim/dash adds a nice touch, but I question how long that will stay looking that good. The back seats are the place to be - extremely comfortable with a soft pillow-like headrest. Ventilated/heated seats, wine cooler, tvs... the works. You could run your business from back there.

I got to sit in the drivers seat and played with all the gadgets, but I would have been too afraid to drive it. It made the Expedition in the street look really short! The amazing part was that without the Expedition around, the car really didn't look nearly as big as it is. While I didn't want to drive it, I did start it a couple times while we were checking it out (we were out there for an hour or two playing with everything) heh. The starter is 24 volts, and it makes a nice smooth sound when it spins up - not a cranking sound whatsoever like every other car starter I've heard makes. That was unexpected.

My dad drove it, but I gave up a ride in it to my cousin thinking I would get a ride later (that never happened - figures). It has over 600ft-lbs of torque, and my dad said you could feel every bit of it despite the weight. Hopefully I can get a ride in it next time. 

When I read about the Maybach and saw the price, I thought that it couldn't possibly be worth it. I was really wrong - This car was engineered beautifully and no detail was overlooked. If you add that to the increadable service (i.e. you talk directly to the engineers at Maybach when you use the OnStar-like service for help) and overall treatment you get (free helicopter ride to orientation event, etc.), the car really is worth every penny of the price.

--SONET


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow, lucky guy. 

I saw a short wheelbase version of it commuting to work one day, and I kept looking to see who the driver was. Couldn't make the lucky bastage out.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

every penny?  

no pics? 

what's your uncle do for a living (if u don't mind me asking)? 

what else he have in his garage?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

hmr said:


> Wow, lucky guy.
> 
> I saw a short wheelbase version of it commuting to work one day, and I kept looking to see who the driver was. Couldn't make the lucky bastage out.


Heh. My uncle says that that most difficult part of driving the car is making lane changes. He says people are always trying to drive on either side to see who he is. In fact he is so sick of it that he is thinking of selling it because of this!

--SONET


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Awesome, but isn't that a car that you get driven around in instead of one you actually drive?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, every penny. I didn't think that could be possible, but... in this case I think it is!

As for what he does for a living... he owns a number of businesses and has done very well with them. But he is very down-to-earth - unless you saw him with his houses/yachts you would never know he even had two nickles to rub together. Part of the reason he has done so well is that he provides opportunities to people who normally don't have any, and he treats everyone that works for him like they're his equal (and he is genuine about it). People are loyal to him and work hard for him because of this.

I'm not sure what else he has in his garage these days other than a Honda that he uses to get around unnoticed. In fact he has had his Maybach since October or November (he was one of the first to take delivery), but this is the first I've seen it.

--SONET

EDIT: I didn't take any pics, but I think my dad did. I'll post them if he ever gets around to sending them.



mng said:


> every penny?
> 
> no pics?
> 
> ...


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

SONET said:


> Yes, every penny. I didn't think that could be possible, but... in this case I think it is!
> 
> As for what he does for a living... he owns a number of businesses and has done very well with them. But he is very down-to-earth - unless you saw him with his houses/yachts you would never know he even had two nickles to rub together. Part of the reason he has done so well is that he provides opportunities to people who normally don't have any, and he treats everyone that works for him like they're his equal (and he is genuine about it). People are loyal to him and work hard for him because of this.
> 
> ...


sounds like a cool guy...does he want to adopt another nephew?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SONET said:


> wine cooler, tvs...


:eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Schweeet! :thumbup: Please post pics when you get them.


----------



## ducmonster (Jan 25, 2011)

l4p:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ducmonster said:


> look at what i drive


:thumbs:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

ducmonster said:


> look at what i drive


So happy for you. Here's a good forum for you to join:
www.imnotadbag.com/really


----------



## ducmonster (Jan 25, 2011)

youuuu ruined it deuces


----------

